# Kdenlive and other video editors



## daeron (Sep 12, 2022)

After updating ports Kdenlive and other video editors (other than Avidemux that still works) have become unable to import videos into their clip library; instead throwing up message "Cannot open file /video/test.mp4" and the like. Not a permission issue, just can not import any codec or video format.
Any heads up or suggestions welcome.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 13, 2022)

Can you provide a log?


----------



## daeron (Sep 14, 2022)

% kdenlive
Could not detect package type, probably default? App dir is "/usr/local/bin"
=== /// CANNOT ACCESS SPEECH DICTIONARIES FOLDER
mlt_repository_init: failed to dlopen /usr/local/lib/mlt-7/libmltavformat.so
  (/usr/local/lib/libflite_cmu_us_awb.so.1: Undefined symbol "usenglish_init")
profilePath from KdenliveSetting::mltPath:  "/usr/local/share/mlt/profiles"
meltPath from KdenliveSetting::rendererPath:  "/usr/local/bin/melt"
Empty metadata for  "audiochannels"
Empty metadata for  "audioconvert"
Empty metadata for  "imageconvert"
Empty metadata for  "glsl.manager"
Empty metadata for  "movit.convert"
Empty metadata for  "movit.crop"
Empty metadata for  "movit.resample"
Empty metadata for  "movit.resize"
Empty metadata for  "telecide"
plugin not available: "avfilter.acompressor"
plugin not available: "avfilter.aecho"
plugin not available: "avfilter.agate"
plugin not available: "avfilter.acontrast"
plugin not available: "avfilter.acrusher"
plugin not available: "avfilter.alimiter"
plugin not available: "avfilter.allpass"
plugin not available: "avfilter.aphaser"
plugin not available: "avfilter.apulsator"
plugin not available: "avfilter.atadenoise"
plugin not available: "avfilter.avgblur"
plugin not available: "avfilter.bandpass"
plugin not available: "avfilter.bandreject"
plugin not available: "avfilter.bass"
plugin not available: "avfilter.bilateral"
plugin not available: "avfilter.boxblur"
plugin not available: "avfilter.bs2b"
plugin not available: "avfilter.bwdif"
plugin not available: "avfilter.cas"
plugin not available: "avfilter.chromahold"
plugin not available: "avfilter.chromanr"
plugin not available: "avfilter.chromashift"
plugin not available: "avfilter.colorbalance"
plugin not available: "avfilter.colorchannelmixer"
plugin not available: "avfilter.colorcontrast"
plugin not available: "avfilter.colorcorrect"
plugin not available: "avfilter.colorhold"
plugin not available: "avfilter.colorize"
plugin not available: "avfilter.colorlevels"
plugin not available: "avfilter.colormatrix"
plugin not available: "avfilter.colorspace"
plugin not available: "avfilter.colortemperature"
plugin not available: "avfilter.compand"
plugin not available: "avfilter.compensationdelay"
plugin not available: "avfilter.crossfeed"
plugin not available: "avfilter.crystalizer"
plugin not available: "avfilter.datascope"
plugin not available: "avfilter.dcshift"
plugin not available: "avfilter.dctdnoiz"
plugin not available: "avfilter.deband"
plugin not available: "avfilter.deblock"
plugin not available: "avfilter.dedot"
plugin not available: "avfilter.deesser"
plugin not available: "avfilter.deflate"
plugin not available: "avfilter.delogo"
plugin not available: "avfilter.derain"
plugin not available: "avfilter.despill"
plugin not available: "avfilter.dilation"
plugin not available: "avfilter.doubleweave"
plugin not available: "avfilter.drawbox"
plugin not available: "avfilter.drawgrid"
plugin not available: "avfilter.edgedetect"
plugin not available: "avfilter.elbg"
plugin not available: "avfilter.epx"
plugin not available: "avfilter.eq"
plugin not available: "avfilter.equalizer"
plugin not available: "avfilter.erosion"
plugin not available: "avfilter.exposure"
plugin not available: "avfilter.extrastereo"
plugin not available: "avfilter.fftdnoiz"
plugin not available: "avfilter.fftfilt"
plugin not available: "avfilter.field"
plugin not available: "avfilter.fieldorder"
plugin not available: "avfilter.fillborders"
plugin not available: "avfilter.flanger"
plugin not available: "avfilter.framestep"
plugin not available: "avfilter.fspp"
plugin not available: "avfilter.gblur"
plugin not available: "avfilter.graphmonitor"
plugin not available: "avfilter.haas"
plugin not available: "avfilter.hflip"
plugin not available: "avfilter.highpass"
plugin not available: "avfilter.highshelf"
plugin not available: "avfilter.histeq"
plugin not available: "avfilter.histogram"
plugin not available: "avfilter.hqdn3d"
plugin not available: "avfilter.hqx"
plugin not available: "avfilter.il"
plugin not available: "avfilter.inflate"
plugin not available: "avfilter.kerndeint"
plugin not available: "avfilter.kirsch"
plugin not available: "avfilter.lagfun"
plugin not available: "avfilter.lenscorrection"
plugin not available: "avfilter.limiter"
plugin not available: "avfilter.loudnorm"
plugin not available: "avfilter.lowpass"
plugin not available: "avfilter.lowshelf"
plugin not available: "avfilter.lut3d"
plugin not available: "avfilter.mcdeint"
plugin not available: "avfilter.median"
plugin not available: "avfilter.monochrome"
plugin not available: "avfilter.negate"
plugin not available: "avfilter.noise"
plugin not available: "avfilter.normalize"
plugin not available: "avfilter.phase"
plugin not available: "avfilter.photosensitivity"
plugin not available: "avfilter.prewitt"
plugin not available: "avfilter.random"
plugin not available: "avfilter.removegrain"
plugin not available: "avfilter.rgbashift"
plugin not available: "avfilter.roberts"
plugin not available: "avfilter.sab"
plugin not available: "avfilter.scroll"
plugin not available: "avfilter.selectivecolor"
plugin not available: "avfilter.separatefields"
plugin not available: "avfilter.setrange"
plugin not available: "avfilter.shear"
plugin not available: "avfilter.shuffleplanes"
plugin not available: "avfilter.smartblur"
plugin not available: "avfilter.sobel"
plugin not available: "avfilter.sofalizer"
plugin not available: "avfilter.sr"
plugin not available: "avfilter.stereo3d"
plugin not available: "avfilter.stereotools"
plugin not available: "avfilter.stereowiden"
plugin not available: "avfilter.tmix"
plugin not available: "avfilter.transpose"
plugin not available: "avfilter.unsharp"
plugin not available: "avfilter.vaguedenoiser"
plugin not available: "avfilter.vectorscope"
plugin not available: "avfilter.vflip"
plugin not available: "avfilter.vibrance"
plugin not available: "avfilter.vibrato"
plugin not available: "avfilter.w3fdif"
plugin not available: "avfilter.waveform"
plugin not available: "avfilter.weave"
plugin not available: "avfilter.xbr"
plugin not available: "avfilter.yadif"
plugin not available: "avfilter.zoompan"
plugin not available: "dust"
plugin not available: "volume"
plugin not available: "volume"
plugin not available: "frei0r.baltan"
plugin not available: "frei0r.bgsubtract0r"
plugin not available: "frei0r.bigsh0t_eq_mask"
plugin not available: "frei0r.bigsh0t_eq_to_rect"
plugin not available: "frei0r.bigsh0t_eq_to_stereo"
plugin not available: "frei0r.bigsh0t_hemi_to_eq"
plugin not available: "frei0r.bigsh0t_rect_to_eq"
plugin not available: "frei0r.bigsh0t_stabilize_360"
plugin not available: "frei0r.bigsh0t_transform_360"
plugin not available: "frei0r.delay0r"
plugin not available: "frei0r.delaygrab"
plugin not available: "frei0r.lightgraffiti"
plugin not available: "frei0r.lightgraffiti"
plugin not available: "frei0r.tehRoxx0r"
plugin not available: "volume"
plugin not available: "grain"
plugin not available: "ladspa"
plugin not available: "ladspa"
plugin not available: "ladspa"
plugin not available: "ladspa.9354877"
plugin not available: "ladspa"
plugin not available: "ladspa"
plugin not available: "ladspa"
plugin not available: "ladspa"
plugin not available: "ladspa"
plugin not available: "ladspa"
plugin not available: "ladspa"
plugin not available: "ladspa"
plugin not available: "movit.unsharp_mask"
plugin not available: "volume"
plugin not available: "volume"
plugin not available: "oldfilm"
plugin not available: "region"
plugin not available: "lines"
plugin not available: "timewarp"
plugin not available: "avfilter.subtitles"
plugin not available: "tcolor"
plugin not available: "vignette"
plugin not available: "volume"
unsupported effect in group "avfilter.gblur" : "/usr/local/share/kdenlive/effect-templates/secondary_color_correction.xml"
plugin not available: "region"
QQmlEngine::setContextForObject(): Object already has a QQmlContext
QKqueueFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: open: No such file or directory
QQmlEngine::setContextForObject(): Object already has a QQmlContext
/////////// starting to add bin clips
kf.kio.widgets.kdirmodel: No node found for item that was just removed: QUrl("file:///public/MyVideos107.db")
/////////// found list (QUrl("file:///public/test.mp4"))
/////////// creatclipsfromlist (QUrl("file:///public/test.mp4")) true "-1"
/////////// createClipFromFile "/public/test.mp4" "-1"
=== GOT DROPPED MIME:  "video/mp4"
/////////// final xml "<producer>\n <property name=\"resource\">/public/test.mp4</property>\n</producer>\n"
qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 2297, resource id: 9327772, major code: 40 (TranslateCoords), minor code: 0
============STARTING LOAD TASK FOR:  "/public/test.mp4" 

:::::::::::::::::::
/////////// creatclipsfromlist return false
========== READY FOR TASK DISCARD ON:  2
===== REMOVING MASTER PRODUCER; CURRENT COUNT:  0 
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::
qrc:/qml/timeline.qml:1643: TypeError: Cannot call method 'isSubtitleTrack' of null
qrc:/qml/timeline.qml:977: TypeError: Cannot call method 'isSubtitleTrack' of null
QPaintDevice: Cannot destroy paint device that is being painted


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 14, 2022)

daeron said:


> === GOT DROPPED MIME: "video/mp4"


Well did you start here? I would.
Can you open mp4 files via file manager?
MIME problem possible.
It is possible multimedia/avidemux doesn't use MIME so that still works for you.
That is a good sign that it is not deeper issue like ffmpeg.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 14, 2022)

Maybe I am wrong. I see no dependency to ffmpeg for avidemux.
So see if MIME working ok from file manager and then keep in mind ffmpeg.

It is used at the heart of alot video processing applications.
I had assumed avidemux used it as well as KDEnlive.
Just for kicks I would browse UPDATING and make sure there were no recent ffmpeg changes.


----------



## daeron (Sep 14, 2022)

Yes file browser (thunar) opens the test and other video files in the assigned player.
ffmpeg works, firefox responds to the mp4 file with dialogue saying "No video with supported format and MIME type found."
Chrome & Falkon respond by opening some kind of internal video player which doesn't load the video, Falkon log begins & ends as follows:
Please register the custom scheme 'man' via QWebEngineUrlScheme::registerScheme() before installing the custom scheme handler.
Please register the custom scheme 'aim' via QWebEngineUrlScheme::registerScheme() before installing the custom scheme handler.
Please register the custom scheme 'webdavs' via QWebEngineUrlScheme::registerScheme() before installing the custom scheme handler.
...
Please register the custom scheme 'help' via QWebEngineUrlScheme::registerScheme() before installing the custom scheme handler.
Cannot initialize model with data QJsonObject(). missing: QJsonValue(string, "urls")
Falkon: 2 extensions loaded
[6595:-1342974720:0914/202059.196081:ERROR:batching_media_log.cc(38)] MediaEvent: {"error":"FFmpegDemuxer: no supported streams"}
[6595:-1343320064:0914/202059.196250:ERROR:batching_media_log.cc(35)] MediaEvent: {"pipeline_error":14}


----------



## jmos (Sep 14, 2022)

daeron said:


> After updating ports Kdenlive and other video editors (other than Avidemux that still works) have become unable to import videos into their clip library;


The actuall Kdenlive port works here. Did you also update your other ports, too (f.e. all the related QT5 and KF5 ports)? And does it work on a fresh, new user account?


----------



## daeron (Sep 14, 2022)

Thanx. kdenlive builds only after nearly everything else has been built (at end of kf5 run), in my case everything updated and when kdenlive didn't open videos everything was forced to rebuild (apart from firefox and libreoffice to save a little time); so in theory there should be no dependency issue. - I saw the same issue with kdenlive not able to open clips mentioned recently in a google search, other than also discounting permissions their threads ended without sharing a resolution or theory.
BTW:  13.1-STABLE amd64


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 14, 2022)

I run from packages and I see no such problems.
FreeBSD 12.3 with quarterly packages.


```
% kdenlive

[SNIP]
/////////// found list (QUrl("file:///test-mpeg_512kb.mp4"))
/////////// creatclipsfromlist (QUrl("file:///test-mpeg_512kb.mp4")) true "-1"
/////////// createClipFromFile "/test-mpeg_512kb.mp4" "-1"
=== GOT DROPPED MIME:  "video/mp4"
/////////// final xml "<producer>\n <property name=\"resource\">/test-mpeg_512kb.mp4</property>\n</producer>\n"
============STARTING LOAD TASK FOR:  "/test-mpeg_512kb.mp4"

:::::::::::::::::::
qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 4087, resource id: 13287399, major code: 40 (TranslateCoords), minor code: 0
/////////// creatclipsfromlist return false
################### ProjectClip::setproducer #################
################### ClipController::updateProducer
################### ClipController::addmasterproducer
=====
READY FOR THUMB ClipType::AV

=========
=====
SEEKING THUMB PROD

=========
=== GOT THUMB FOR:  -1 x -1
=======
```


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 15, 2022)

daeron said:


> Could not detect package type, probably default? App dir is "/usr/local/bin"
> === /// CANNOT ACCESS SPEECH DICTIONARIES FOLDER
> mlt_repository_init: failed to dlopen /usr/local/lib/mlt-7/libmltavformat.so
> (/usr/local/lib/libflite_cmu_us_awb.so.1: Undefined symbol "usenglish_init")
> ...



This looks like a mlt problem.
Here is mine:

```
Could not detect package type, probably default? App dir is "/usr/local/bin"
=== /// CANNOT ACCESS SPEECH DICTIONARIES FOLDER
profilePath from KdenliveSetting::mltPath:  "/usr/local/share/mlt-7/profiles"
meltPath from KdenliveSetting::rendererPath:  "/usr/local/bin/melt-7"
```

Clean your ports tree and try again.
Undefined symbol is indicative of source mismatch.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 15, 2022)

Comment 3 has same error message:
/usr/local/lib/libflite_cmu_us_awb.so: undefined reference to `usenglish_init'






						239567 – multimedia/ffmpeg: build with FLITE=on fails
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## daeron (Sep 16, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> Comment 3 has same error message:
> /usr/local/lib/libflite_cmu_us_awb.so: undefined reference to `usenglish_init'
> 
> 
> ...


ffmpeg does fail with SDL=on


----------



## daeron (Sep 16, 2022)

Another forced rebuild of MLT and dependencies seems to have fixed the issue.


----------

